# Summit Climbers



## jambone (Oct 11, 2005)

I am looking at buying a summit Goliath. This will be my first climber for me. I have always hunted out of a ladder stand. I need all the info I can get on a Summit climbing stand please.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 11, 2005)

Top notch quality.  IMO, Summit's are the best stand made.


----------



## badcompany (Oct 11, 2005)

*great*

I would'nt trade mine for anything else out there. Never had a problem with the quality, always feel safe. The bears do like the seats though.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 11, 2005)

They are great stands. They are very comfortable and I have taken some great naps during the middle of the day when I choose to stay in the woods rather than hanging out at camp.

I use a Viper as I like the easy sit and climb style. If I was buying another, I would probably consider the Goliath also. I do not carry my stand great distances and I would enjoy a little more moving room in the stand.

I think you are making a good choice.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2005)

all the info you need....buy it


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 11, 2005)

theres one for sale in the swap & sale forum.. jump on it


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 11, 2005)

*I swapped*

After about 12 years in my old cougar claw, I swapped to a summit Goliath.  It was a good move.  Compared to the "old" Cougar Claw it is safer, lighter, more stable, able to use on a wider range of tree diameters, easier to climb with, and quieter.  

Three cons.  

Harness is alot more bulk to deal with than the old safety belt (but here the cure could be worse than the disease during a fall).   Harness also covers access to front pockets. 

Bars on side will stop you from hanging stuff like a knife off your belt.  After getting up for a shot and having my knife scrape the metal tubing, scaring away the deer.  Had to go to a bigger fannie pack.

Can't remeber the third one now.  But the summit Goliath is a darn good stand.  Buy one.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 11, 2005)

I have 4 stands, 2 different Summits( a viper and a cobra [I think it's a cobra, I just traded a viper for it...same stand, just folds up flat for transport]), a tree lounge and a buddy ladder stand.  The tree lounge is the most comfortable, but the Summits are easier to setup and quieter to climb and still REAL comfortable.....and I'm a larger fellow.

IMO can't go wrong with a Summit


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 11, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> I have 4 stands, 2 different Summits( a viper and a cobra [I think it's a cobra, I just traded a viper for it...same stand, just folds up flat for transport]), a tree lounge and a buddy ladder stand.  The tree lounge is the most comfortable, but the Summits are easier to setup and quieter to climb and still REAL comfortable.....and I'm a larger fellow.
> 
> IMO can't go wrong with a Summit


If it's a fold up Summit climber than it has to be either the Bullet Backpacker or the Broadhead backpacker.. The Bullet has the front bar like a Viper and the Broadhead has an open front


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess it's the bullet then, it has the front bar.  I thought the guy I traded called it a cobra (I thought any way, I could have misunderstood).  I 'm pretty sure he bought it new last year around the  same time I bought my two vipers.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 11, 2005)

It's a good thing Summit includes a safety harness, b/c they are so comfortable it's easy to take a nap  

Buy it.  You will not be dissapointed.  Very solid construction.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 12, 2005)

*Goliath*

Well...I am a BIG guy and have 3 Goliath's and an API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme (Do you think they used every letter to name that one  )

The Goliaths are LIGHT, STRONG and QUIET. The API is HEAVY and comfortable. 

Buy one you will love it.


----------



## Dub (Oct 15, 2005)

Summit X5 Goliath...the newest one.....awesome climbing stand.  I bought one for bowhunting two months ago and haven't looked back.  I'm a big guy and needed every bit of the capacity it offers.

It is a quiet stand in every aspect:  transport, set-up, climbing and in shiftiting your weight to stand for shots.  You will be pleased I'm sure.

Bass pro is selling them for around $270 but I picked up mine at a local sport shop for $240 new-in-the-box.  I also bought Summits bow holder for the stand.  It is very convenient....my bow is secured but still within a foot of my hand ready for easy deployment.


The stand is very comfortable.....I've already made some 6-hour sits in mine.  Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 15, 2005)

I have heard a rumor that Summit has moved their operations to China.


----------



## jambone (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info guy's. I got a goliath this past weekend. I haven't had a chance to climb in it yet. It sure is really light and the seat has a lot of padding in it also. The dvd that came with it is really helpful too. Again thanks for all the info that you guy's gave me.


----------



## Dub (Nov 7, 2005)

Good choice.  I think you'll be very pleased.  I sat in mine this morning while bowhunting the edge of a grown in clearcut.  I can't stress to you how comfortable I was.

I hunted with two other fellas who were rifle hunting from permanent stands.  They got down around  nine o'clock....I felt so comfortable that I could have stayed a few more hours with no problem.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Nov 8, 2005)

Been huntin' out of a Goliath for 3 years now and it's dabomb. Gonna buy a new Goliath X5 as soon as I find a huntin' store that carries one between I75/Valdosta & Albany on 82. Anybody know of a store that carries them on that route???


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 8, 2005)

S-N-H, I'll send you an e-mail... I think I can help


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 8, 2005)

DUB, Who had it for $240? Thats a great price


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Nov 8, 2005)

Just 1 More ......... replied to your email - Thanks!


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 8, 2005)

If I were in the market for another stand, I wouldn't look any further than Summit. I have a Viper Extreme XLS and have never sat in another stand that would compare !


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Search the forum for alot of good information about Summit stands.  Alot has been written over the years.  There are some very simple modifications you may consider to improve on an already good product.

Dave1


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> DUB, Who had it for $240? Thats a great price


American Sportsman on Washington Road in Augusta.


----------

